# I need seedling help



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I planted Tomato seeds, pepper seeds and Swiss Chard seeds in two of those jiffy pod seed starting kits. The swiss chard is a already shot up and so have several of the tomatoes. When do I take the seeding out of the tray and place in a small pot?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

About 2" tall.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been told when they have 3 sets of leaves.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't used jiffy pots in a long time but with any transplant you are fine until the roots have filled the pot, by that I mean reached the edges of the soil, not become root bound. 
With the jiffy pots they will air prune harshly so safer to transplant sooner than wait too long. Commercially it is done at any stage but it is better to wait until they are easy to handle. No real harm in being to early with the jiffy pots.
Never heard of transplanting swiss chard stuff, I love it, it grows really fast though


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I started the Swiss chard because it is colorful and quick so my daughter would stay interested. As soon as I get home from work she say " lets go check the seeds" LOL. I am trying to include her where I can but she is only 4.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

How long do I let them go before thinning them out


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> How long do I let them go before thinning them out


I start mine it 72 cell trays. I thin them to 1 or 2 per cell as soon as I can decide which ones I want to keep.

If there are a lot of doubles I will uppot them sooner.

I start my chard indoors too. I pretty much start all of my greens like spinach, lettuce and chard indoors.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you. If I have cells where not seeds sprout can I reuse those cells to plant more seeds


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I would assume so. I am not that familiar with your jiffy pods.


----------

